# Good shoes for a restaurant manager



## PytnPlace (Dec 18, 2006)

My DH is the GM of a high end restaurant - constantly on his feet for 12 hours a day - no sit down office time and always moving.  His feet, calves and ankles are in such pain when he comes home.  Any ideas for professional looking shoes that offer comfort and last more then a month or two?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 19, 2006)

Basically what your DH is is an athlete.  However, because he is a manager and in the public eye, he can't just pop on a pair of Air Jordans.  What he might want to investigate are shoes that give him a good arch support and good ankle support.  Gel or air insoles might be an added benefit but might be expensive.  Although if he can find a good, well-made pair of shoes, they could last much longer than a month or so as you indicated and be well worth the $$ investment.  There are others on this board who can probably give you better advice but, from my experience from being on my feet for long periods of time, these are my suggestions.

Other things he might want to investigate are posture, back support and weight distribution.  Does he need to lose a few pounds?  These could contribute to his overall discomfort.


----------



## XeniA (Dec 19, 2006)

He should go to a shoe store which specializes in work shoes if you can find such a thing wherever you live. If you can't find one right off (here I am presuming you're in a metropolitan area, when of course you _might _be in the middle of Wyoming ... although "high end restaurant"?) find a store that specializes in uniforms and ask them for a reference. Your husband isn't the only person with this need.

Aerosoles brand for sure make women's shoes which attempt to fill this need (and can be at least discreet if not outright georgeous) but I'm not sure what they have for men.

Be prepared to spend the money. I agree with Katie E -- they'd be well worth it as nothing can ruin your mood and concentration like aching feet!


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 19, 2006)

The best bet for your husband to find a good pair of comfortable working shoes is a shop that specializes in restaurant uniforms and accessories.  Even if they do not have shoes available, they could direct him to those specialty shops.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 19, 2006)

I`de have a look around Hospitals too, or if you have any friends that work in a hospital, ask them.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 19, 2006)

I am ususally on my feet upwards of 8 hours a day, sometimes more.  Usually the only time I get to sit down is if I have to use the lady's room or in the car on the way home.  I wear clogs and my feet and legs feel wonderful.  Don't know if clogs are appropriate for front of the house...but in the end, it's about  prolonging the life of his knees and ankles, yes?

Tell him to get a good chef's wear magazine.  He'll find shoes that are good for chefs there, in addition to the clogs.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 19, 2006)

He's prepared to spend some $$ for a quality product.  He's thought about the clogs but is concerned about front of the house appearance.  This is a upscale restarant - not too snootie - but he doesn't want to look goofy if he can help it!  IYou guys are great!  I appreciate your suggestions - keep em coming if anyone else has some ideas.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 19, 2006)

I buy shoes for my staff here:

Welcome to SHOES FOR CREWS® Slip-Resistant Footwear- The Best Defense Against Slips & Falls!

They are very well made, comfortable and practical.  The prices are also very reasonable.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just had a chat to a Doctor friend of mine over in Florida and he says Crocs are all the rage in Hospitals right now, I`ve had a look and perhaps these aren`t the best idea!
I`ll keep trying though


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Dec 19, 2006)

Klogs.yes, K. they are the best and most comfortable shoes for the kitchen, they are slip proof and at the end of the night you can slip out the soles and run them through the dish washer!


----------



## cara (Dec 19, 2006)

I was told MBT shoes are very good.... haven't tried yet but everybody is satisfied..


----------



## Constance (Dec 19, 2006)

My podiatrist recommends New Balance 608's. I have white ones, but they also come in black, which would look dressier for work. They give wonderful support and cushioning, and wear like iron.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 19, 2006)

I recommend Shoes For Crews also. I've been wearing those to work for the past 4 years and not only have I never slipped once, they're comfy as well.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 19, 2006)

They make inserts for shoes that feel like jelly and I am told that when you are standing on your feet all day long they are great.


----------

